# Oops. Left the extractor out.



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Wow..with those whimpy arms of yours I'm surprised you have a hand crank extractor.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

They used to be whimpy. Now I eat 2 pounds of Nutra-Bee for breakfast every morning. My arms look like popeye's now.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I always do that quite some distance from the house...usually behind the horse barn. Last year, I went to carry the extractor out and got a phone call. Put the extractor down in the driveway. By the time I got back to it, the driveway was clouded in bees. Really slowed down my son who was trying to tune up his car!


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

I found I had to put the thing on its side or I had boocoo drowned bees in the little pool of honey that forms around the bottom edges.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Let me know when your ready for a new extractor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh I will. I am borrowing this one from a friend whose dad was a keeper. I like free, but I hate hand cranking. I plan on you hooking me up sometime next year. 

And I want my extractor shipped with suspenders!


----------



## crawfish (Sep 1, 2009)

They do a good job cleaning but I do loose some bee each time.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That's a goog looking extractor.

Welcome to the forum Crawfish! Do you specialize in crawfish. Or do you back pedel when you get yelled at? 

I could go for about 20lbs of boiled crawfish right now. yum!!


----------



## crawfish (Sep 1, 2009)

I have found out in beekeeping the faster I try going forward I usually end up going backwards.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent images!


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I have found that a puddle of honey drowns bees also so I just sprinkle a little hay on the honey which usually results in very few dead bees.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

The first year I had my extractor I left it out for the bees to clean. The next day there were about 200 dead bees in the bottom. That was the last time I did that.

-T


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Troutsqueezer said:


> The first year I had my extractor I left it out for the bees to clean. The next day there were about 200 dead bees in the bottom. That was the last time I did that.
> 
> -T


same thing here!


----------



## VEG (Aug 3, 2008)

That is one excellent way of spreading diseases as bees from all around will feed off it.


----------

